# What is wood scrolling? do you have a picture of the tool?



## popeyebedford (Jul 8, 2007)

Just noticed this scrolling part of the routerforums site and the nice, what looks to be wood burning portraits. But then I noticed a CNC type machine that duplicates a picture. Then I saw what looks like a dental tool with someone doing wood carving. Which is it? This is the first time I've heard the term scroll sawing describing carving. I always thought a scroll saw was for dry wall ...could you please advise me and perhaps send a link where I can go learn something. I would love to find a tool that would permit me to carve a portrait of my grandson on the top of a jewelry box, or a box for important stuff...thanks very much


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

popeyebedford said:


> . . .I always thought a scroll saw was for dry wall ...


I'm sure there are plenty who will correct me on details --
but in an oversimplified - answer --

To differentiate -
I usually use the term Jig Saw to refer to the hand held tool you would use to cut drywall etc. Although these are also referred to as scroll saws and can be used for some of the same close detailed work.

A scroll saw -- to me anyway -- is a stationary tool with the blade held tightly at both ends and the piece moved on a metal bed. 

There is a similarity in that they both use a thin reciprocating blade.

With either tool -- scrolling is a form of carving usually in thin stock.
You would then glue that stock onto the lid of your box or some other larger backing piece for the three dimensional look. 

Additional effects can then be added using a dremel-like tool or hand tools etc.

And yes- - you can program a computerized box to do all of this for you --
But -- where's the fun in that?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrolling refers to work done with a scroll saw or by hand with a coping saw. In my humble opinion, a scroll saw is probably the safest power saw, and one of the most fun to use. 

The basic operation of the tool is quite simple, but it can take a while to get the 'feel' of your scroll saw, and learn the best blades to use for the type and thickness of wood you are using. Some of the techniques for turning corners are a little tricky at first, but come easier with time.

One of the things I like best about using a scroll saw is the fact that they don't make much noise when running, so you can use them after the little ones have gone upstairs to bed. 

http://www.scrollsawer.com/
http://www.wolfwoodworking.ca/Abobe Gallery/Non_Flash/index.htm

http://www.mikesworkshop.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pop

I also agree with Cowboy but many types of scroll work ,here's a link to just one more way...
http://www.intarsia.com/

Hand craving is a art, it can be done with hand craving tools,Dremel tools, etc. and it sounds like that's what you need to look at...

Dremel tools below
http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/00...eld-keywords=Dremel+tools&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go


=====================




popeyebedford said:


> Just noticed this scrolling part of the routerforums site and the nice, what looks to be wood burning portraits. But then I noticed a CNC type machine that duplicates a picture. Then I saw what looks like a dental tool with someone doing wood carving. Which is it? This is the first time I've heard the term scroll sawing describing carving. I always thought a scroll saw was for dry wall ...could you please advise me and perhaps send a link where I can go learn something. I would love to find a tool that would permit me to carve a portrait of my grandson on the top of a jewelry box, or a box for important stuff...thanks very much


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

This is what I call wood scrolling. Wood portraits that I cut with my DeWalt DW788 scroll saw.
Here is an example.


Wood portrait


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

scrollwolf said:


> This is what I call wood scrolling. Wood portraits that I cut with my DeWalt DW788 scroll saw.
> Here is an example.
> Wood portrait


And a BEAUTIFUL example it is.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

A scroll saw reminds me of a sewing machine which cuts wood. You can also cut thin metals and plastics to. Here is a picture of my Dremal scrollsaw which about 8 years old.


----------

